

Ask HN: Hacker news source code? - cmelbye

Is there an up to date copy of the Hacker News source code floating around anywhere? It'd be cool if it was thrown up on some place like GitHub so we can keep up with latest developments and hack on it easier.
======
JacobAldridge
<http://github.com/nex3/arc/blob/master/news.arc>

I'm not sure if this is the latest version, but should point you in the right
direction. My understanding is that pg keeps some aspects (eg, the hellbanning
protocols) out of this code to prevent the system being hacked and overrun by
spammers.

There are also other sites running versions (Markenomics.com comes to mind;
News Mogul is no longer with us). Not sure how many of those have published
their changes to source code.

------
DotSauce
Another option is to use <http://SlinkSet.com> a hosted version by Posterous.

I'm almost hesitant to recommend it though, because the service is terrible
and they have not updated in months.

------
rick_2047
Instructions on setting up the news site.

<http://github.com/nex3/arc/blob/master/how-to-run-news>

Question: What kind of server does one need to setup arc on it? Do you need
like a total control (as in virtual/dedicated servers)?

~~~
cmelbye
It looks like it runs its own server on its own port, so you'd most likely
need a virtual/dedicated server. There are some shared hosts that allow you to
run custom servers, such as NearlyFreeSpeech.net

